# Deactivatation notice received today



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

After close to 750 rides I got deactivatation notice today due to ratings below 4.6
This is the result of driving at night 
Soon good bye Uber and I will start driving for Lyft


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't understand whats going on with uber rating, i have done 2468 rides my rating use to stay at around 4.88 to 4.91
as of 2 months a go, now stays at around 4.78 to 4.81, i asked uber to send me a few of my bad user reviews uber only sent me the good,

I pray at some point the feds will set some new rules about IC.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Don't understand whats going on with uber rating, i have done 2468 rides my rating use to stay at around 4.88 to 4.91
> as of 2 months a go, now stays at around 4.78 to 4.81, i asked uber to send me a few of my bad user reviews uber only sent me the good,
> 
> I pray at some point the feds will set some new rules about IC.


I am just trying to pay my student loans, car is clean and i do communicate with pax, and know the area well, I really don't know what I did wrong to get low rating


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't think there is anything you can do to really improve your rating. I've been around 4.85-4.89 for about two months...went down to 4.78 one week, but it came back up over the next two weeks. I did nothing different, but I did have a larger proportion of 2.0x+ trips and some 3.9x which is where we max out in Hampton Roads. 

Only thing I do special is have mints and a charging cable. I've never opened a door for a pax, nor will I.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. 

I figured out very quickly with UberX to avoid the nightlife areas at night. As I know the neighbourhoods in D.C. and Arlington, I could work there and receive plenty of pings. I found fewer drunks coming out of houses and apartments. 

I always have done this in the taxi, as I do not like sitting out there waiting for someone to decide that he is good and ready to come out of a gin mill. It is at the clubs and gin mills that you find most of the ralphers, anyhow. You are major bait for Police harassment if you block traffic on a strip as you wait for some drunk to come out of the club. Rarely does anyone bother me if I sit on a residential street and wait for a passenger to come out of a house or apartment. I let the others head for the strips; it leaves the neighbourhoods for me. Plenty of people in the neighbourhoods want a ride at night.

Anyhow, break a leg with Lyft. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Ironically for me, I've reached a 4.6 rating on Lyft and got fed up with the whole app before switching to Uber.

I'm currently at 4.76 after 500+ rides and on average, I made more than when I was working for Lyft.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

alln said:


> After close to 750 rides I got deactivatation notice today due to ratings below 4.6
> This is the result of driving at night
> Soon good bye Uber and I will start driving for Lyft


Lyft don't have auto deactivatation message, they deactivate on case by case basis, 
In Uber everything is automatic including CSR replies to your concerns


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

alln said:


> After close to 750 rides I got deactivatation notice today due to ratings below 4.6
> This is the result of driving at night
> Soon good bye Uber and I will start driving for Lyft


So is it like a warning that your rating is low and at risk of deactivation or are you deactivated?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

alln said:


> After close to 750 rides I got deactivatation notice today due to ratings below 4.6
> This is the result of driving at night
> Soon good bye Uber and I will start driving for Lyft


contact the local news and expose this dirty company.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Ironically for me, I've reached a 4.6 rating on Lyft and got fed up with the whole app before switching to Uber.
> 
> I'm currently at 4.76 after 500+ rides and on average, I made more than when I was working for Lyft.


I think it easier to get good rating on lyft compared to uber.Uber riders are harder to deal with


----------



## Dave1224 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just wondering what other drivers are thinking about PAX ratings. We can't really control how they rate us but we can control how we rate them. Why do you drive for Uber? Most of us drive for the added money. I put the math up in a couple of places in the past few days...I actually make about $5/Hr not including insurance that I would have to pay anyway. We can't make a living without tips. Uber does everything it can to discourage tipping. Uber uses us as it's income engines but fails to take care of us. We need to take care of ourselves. How? By encouragine tipping and rating customers based on tipping. We can encourage tipping by posting a small note on each door where the PAX will see it. Mine is about 3" by 2" and it says: 

You are not required to tip the Uber driver
The only way to tip your UberX driver is with cash
Tips are NOT automatically added to your bill
UberX does NOT have a tipping option in the app
Tips are an important part of the driver's income
Without tips, drivers averages about $5/hr
So, while tips are always voluntary, you can reward
good service.

Rating PAX based on tipping
It really doesn't matter to me if a passanger never says a word and listens to music on his/her phone or if they take a great interest in my life. I provide safe and pleasant trasport to get them to where they need to go. I always try to provide an excellent service. I do expect to receive a tip for good service the same way any other service professional does. So why would any driver give a passanger a 5* when they do not tip? How do we know what to expect when we see a 5* next to a fare when we receive the alert? It really urks me to get the 5* passanger, provide great service and receive no tip. I always ask myself, How on earth did that person get a 5* rating? You are providing a disservice to your fellow drivers to give 5* to a not tipper. If we all got on the same page and decided to rate them based on how it actually impacts us, I would be seeing a 4* or lower and I would be less likely to pick him up. We all have the no brainers, a fare that is very close to us (less than 5 min) but we all have a decision to make when the fare is further away (10 min or more). The rating should help us decide if it is worth our time and gas to pick up that fare. Feel free to reduce the rating further for fares that make you wait a long time for them, pin to a nonexistant location, leave trash in the car or any other misdeeds, but please also knock down their ratings for failure to tip. For me, the rating is as follows:

Any passanger that does not tip does not get 5* rating.
Short trips without tips = 4*
Longer trips or trips where assistance with bags in provided such as airport runs, the PAX will not get more than 3* if no tip is offered.

If more of you would rate in a manner that makes sense, soon our passengers will get the message that it is much harder to get rides because of low ratings and as nice as they may be, they can't get the higher ratings without tipping. If they ask you about how you will rate them or specifically request 5*, please let them know that your rating system takes into account how pleasant they are but it is not the only factor in your decision.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> After close to 750 rides I got deactivatation notice today due to ratings below 4.6
> This is the result of driving at night
> Soon good bye Uber and I will start driving for Lyft


You will be happy with lyft **** uber


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Lyft is just as bad try cancelling a few rides with lyft and its an automatic cancellation, at least Uber computers are somewhat forgiving if you make it up by the end of the week
Lyft deactivated me and I was a mentor for 70% acceptance when their stupid app doesn't log you off automatically after a missed ping 
App goes on by itself sometimes causing you to miss requests over and over 
**** lyft and **** Uber they both just want minions who'll stfu and drive


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

it just seems the riders are easier to deal with on lyft.I would not have either one of these as a full time job.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

UberxD said:


> So is it like a warning that your rating is low and at risk of deactivation or are you deactivated?


They gave me 50 more to improve, but these messages so demoralizing, I really don't feel like to drive anymore.
Normally employers encourage their employees, here always you are getting discouraging message, after all driving isn't that easy job, lots of stress while you are driving with strangers


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> contact the local news and expose this dirty company.


I will, if they deactivated after 50, but now so difficult for me to push myself to drive for Uber anymore


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Dave1224 said:


> Just wondering what other drivers are thinking about PAX ratings. We can't really control how they rate us but we can control how we rate them. Why do you drive for Uber? Most of us drive for the added money. I put the math up in a couple of places in the past few days...I actually make about $5/Hr not including insurance that I would have to pay anyway. We can't make a living without tips. Uber does everything it can to discourage tipping. Uber uses us as it's income engines but fails to take care of us. We need to take care of ourselves. How? By encouragine tipping and rating customers based on tipping. We can encourage tipping by posting a small note on each door where the PAX will see it. Mine is about 3" by 2" and it says:
> 
> You are not required to tip the Uber driver
> The only way to tip your UberX driver is with cash
> ...


Anybody don't tip in Uber x just simply give them low rating, uber x rate ridiculously low


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> They gave me 50 more to improve, but these messages so demoralizing, I really don't feel like to drive anymore.
> Normally employers encourage their employees, here always you are getting discouraging message, after all driving isn't that easy job, lots of stress while you are driving with strangers


there not your employer and you are not there employee.Drive to make you money be smart when driving don't be out there during not peak hours.Do you do this full time if you do find a full time job and do this on the side.cause if you do this to pay you bills then this can be a bad thing,but if you do for extra money you want care so much about the ratings


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> I will, if they deactivated after 50, but now so difficult for me to push myself to drive for Uber anymore


Just try your best with the rating sign up with lyft if you only drive for uber my lyft rating are alot better than my uber ratings.Lyft passanger are better to deal with to


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> I will, if they deactivated after 50, but now so difficult for me to push myself to drive for Uber anymore


What you ratings


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I completed almost 800 rides with LYFT with a rating always above 4.8
About 300 with UBER driving almost exclusively Friday and Saturday nights. 9 out of 10 do not rate me, the good conversations and the happy riders don't seem to rate ever. I had one couple almost jizzing over how much of a good ride they had for their first experience. They wanted me to drop them at the entrance to their complex, I refused I said I provide door to door. I told the lady to have some water, take a couple home, I buy them by the case and not many people ever take them. Complained how much they wanted to give me a tip in the app cause they went out not planning on bringing any cash, I said well I could accept a card tip but since this was their first ride and the surge was active I appreciated the thought but to pay it forward with their next driver and tell their friends. Got a 5 star I know because of the other non-raters. When we educate and make a little magic to new naive riders I think it is better than any other advertising or marketing. This is a similar experience I have done giving rides, however I mostly have people who never tip and either get potato chip crumbs all over and laugh about it , make me wait a long time, drop the wrong pin, tell me incorrect driving direction, say "whatever" when I ask them what satellite music style I can play, whether they would rather have fresh air or air conditioning, talk when they want to talk, answer their lame questions about my driver experience etc. I wash and vacuum my car no less than 3 times a week even though I don't drive every day, just in case I might I want that to not be a problem. I am still between 4.58 - 4.62 with apparently no real hope of climbing any quicker up. I finally have made the choice to leverage my food delivery experience and double dipping plan. I signed up to drive for grubhub and orderup, and will try every combination of how I can make money the smartest way. Last night I dropped some food off in a apartment complex and was parked in the parking lot, turned on the uber app and immediately got a request of a nice sober guy going out for the night 2 doors away from my food drop-off. I am do not want to be surprised by a deactivation of uber automatically based on ratings so I am hedging my ability and intelligence over unpredictable bar crowd who get a much better experience than any cab at lower rates on my worst possible ride experience, which cannot be THAT bad as what the flawed rating situation has brought on me.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

alln said:


> Lyft don't have auto deactivatation message, they deactivate on case by case basis,
> In Uber everything is automatic including CSR replies to your concerns


I have heard from drivers in here Lyft has deactivated new drivers after 35 rides due to low rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I completed almost 800 rides with LYFT with a rating always above 4.8
> About 300 with UBER driving almost exclusively Friday and Saturday nights. 9 out of 10 do not rate me, the good conversations and the happy riders don't seem to rate ever. I had one couple almost jizzing over how much of a good ride they had for their first experience. They wanted me to drop them at the entrance to their complex, I refused I said I provide door to door. I told the lady to have some water, take a couple home, I buy them by the case and not many people ever take them. Complained how much they wanted to give me a tip in the app cause they went out not planning on bringing any cash, I said well I could accept a card tip but since this was their first ride and the surge was active I appreciated the thought but to pay it forward with their next driver and tell their friends. Got a 5 star I know because of the other non-raters. When we educate and make a little magic to new naive riders I think it is better than any other advertising or marketing. This is a similar experience I have done giving rides, however I mostly have people who never tip and either get potato chip crumbs all over and laugh about it , make me wait a long time, drop the wrong pin, tell me incorrect driving direction, say "whatever" when I ask them what satellite music style I can play, whether they would rather have fresh air or air conditioning, talk when they want to talk, answer their lame questions about my driver experience etc. I wash and vacuum my car no less than 3 times a week even though I don't drive every day, just in case I might I want that to not be a problem. I am still between 4.58 - 4.62 with apparently no real hope of climbing any quicker up. I finally have made the choice to leverage my food delivery experience and double dipping plan. I signed up to drive for grubhub and orderup, and will try every combination of how I can make money the smartest way. Last night I dropped some food off in a apartment complex and was parked in the parking lot, turned on the uber app and immediately got a request of a nice sober guy going out for the night 2 doors away from my food drop-off. I am do not want to be surprised by a deactivation of uber automatically based on ratings so I am hedging my ability and intelligence over unpredictable bar crowd who get a much better experience than any cab at lower rates on my worst possible ride experience, which cannot be THAT bad as what the flawed rating situation has brought on me.


I think you may be trying WAY too hard. I don't offer anything except to let me know if they're too hot or cold in the back seat (Houston 102 today so...).

I don't ask about radio or anything else. At apts I simply say let me know when to stop. Insisting on door makes you sound like a creeper. So does trying to push them to take water.

IMHO your best bet at this point (and I am TRULY not trying to sound nasty) is to STFU and drive.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

i'm not worried about you sounding nasty, however I am worried about being a 4.58 and one bad rating away from deactivation or never be deactivated. So I believe I need to try hard. Again point being well over 700 rides given with LYFT never dropped below 4.8


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Baron VonStudley said:


> i'm not worried about you sounding nasty, however I am worried about being a 4.58 and one bad rating away from deactivation or never be deactivated. So I believe I need to try hard. Again point being well over 700 rides given with LYFT never dropped below 4.8


If you got more 5 than 4 I don't think you will deactivated.Only problem if you get to low riders might cancel alot cause of your ratings. same thing with us if you see a low passanger rating most driver will ignore that ping


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> I will, if they deactivated after 50, but now so difficult for me to push myself to drive for Uber anymore


if they deactivated you join the lawsuit agaist uber employees our contractors.If we were contractors they would not threaten us with termination our another word for it deactivation


----------



## Heineken (Jun 26, 2015)

Dave1224 said:


> Just wondering what other drivers are thinking about PAX ratings. We can't really control how they rate us but we can control how we rate them. Why do you drive for Uber? Most of us drive for the added money. I put the math up in a couple of places in the past few days...I actually make about $5/Hr not including insurance that I would have to pay anyway. We can't make a living without tips. Uber does everything it can to discourage tipping. Uber uses us as it's income engines but fails to take care of us. We need to take care of ourselves. How? By encouragine tipping and rating customers based on tipping. We can encourage tipping by posting a small note on each door where the PAX will see it. Mine is about 3" by 2" and it says:
> 
> You are not required to tip the Uber driver
> The only way to tip your UberX driver is with cash
> ...


Interesting. I agree with most of the things. I would not post the small note, but when I have a chance I do educate my pax about Uber policies (what they want us to say) and the reality of the ridiculously low rates, making almost impossible to uberX drivers to make a living driving for Uber. How come in some cities the rate is .75/mile??? Here in Florida uberX drivers have to deal with an already ridiculously low rate of .95/mile.

I was being too nice to pax that don't tip. After reading your post I will definetely take some ideas into consideration. I saw my rating dropping from 4.77 to 4.75 in one weekend and after this weekend it dropped from 4.75 to 4.73. If it ever goes below 4.7 I am done with Uber, as I can't make any profit driving uberX and I won't pay to do BS course telling me to have bottled water (already have), chargers (already have), mints (way too much and I don't want mess in my leather seats), open doors (always do if it is a woman or an elder man/woman) etc, etc.

From now and on every single rider that don't tip will get a 4-stars rating. If they don't wait on the sidewalk ready to hop in, but instead remain inside the night club like an idiot making me wait on the street with no place to park, that is a 4-stars no matter if they tip or not. If they combine both attitudes that's a 3-stars right there.

Thanks for sharing this. Hope more drivers to the same.


----------



## lorie Bradley (Aug 24, 2015)

QUOTE="KMANDERSON, post: 419688, member: 21412"]if they deactivated you join the lawsuit agaist uber employees our contractors.If we were contractors they would not threaten us with termination our another word for it deactivation[/QUOTE]
Uber deactivate me last sunday for the second time. I took the class and they charge me 100 dollars and I just can't afford to keep paying them those kind of fees. It's just isn't right. The class was only 30 minutes long and the teacher was an uber driver from Charlotte NC. Something is not rite with that ratings system because my customers rate me like I rate them. These classes should be free, after all I'm putting all this wear and tear on my car. It's just don't make any sense to me. I'm giving them a service too by using my car . If it breaks down then what. Who will help me pay for my expenses. The discounts are fine and dandy but most of the money will come out of my pocket. It isn't fair to me. Uber needs to step it up. They was ok in the beginning when they was paying us incentives like $20 to 30 per hour for a certain number of rides but now we don't make that now and far as rating that's a bunch of mess. How can I join the lawsuit.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

lorie Bradley said:


> QUOTE="KMANDERSON, post: 419688, member: 21412"]if they deactivated you join the lawsuit agaist uber employees our contractors.If we were contractors they would not threaten us with termination our another word for it deactivation


Uber deactivate me last sunday for the second time. I took the class and they charge me 100 dollars and I just can't afford to keep paying them those kind of fees. It's just isn't right. The class was only 30 minutes long and the teacher was an uber driver from Charlotte NC. Something is not rite with that ratings system because my customers rate me like I rate them. These classes should be free, after all I'm putting all this wear and tear on my car. It's just don't make any sense to me. I'm giving them a service too by using my car . If it breaks down then what. Who will help me pay for my expenses. The discounts are fine and dandy but most of the money will come out of my pocket. It isn't fair to me. Uber needs to step it up. They was ok in the beginning when they was paying us incentives like $20 to 30 per hour for a certain number of rides but now we don't make that now and far as rating that's a bunch of mess.[/QUOTE]
Dont waste money on class because after class , rating start from same score and you can easily go down 4.6 again


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

lorie Bradley said:


> QUOTE="KMANDERSON, post: 419688, member: 21412"]if they deactivated you join the lawsuit agaist uber employees our contractors.If we were contractors they would not threaten us with termination our another word for it deactivation


Uber deactivate me last sunday for the second time. I took the class and they charge me 100 dollars and I just can't afford to keep paying them those kind of fees. It's just isn't right. The class was only 30 minutes long and the teacher was an uber driver from Charlotte NC. Something is not rite with that ratings system because my customers rate me like I rate them. These classes should be free, after all I'm putting all this wear and tear on my car. It's just don't make any sense to me. I'm giving them a service too by using my car . If it breaks down then what. Who will help me pay for my expenses. The discounts are fine and dandy but most of the money will come out of my pocket. It isn't fair to me. Uber needs to step it up. They was ok in the beginning when they was paying us incentives like $20 to 30 per hour for a certain number of rides but now we don't make that now and far as rating that's a bunch of mess.[/QUOTE]
yeah I agree the rating are a joke if you ever get a one it take alot alot of fives to bring you rating up.Did they at least reset you rating to fives after the class


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

so if you get a one score on your rating it really hard to recover from that


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm still trying to recover from my one score I had two weeks ago somebody orders a ride I pick up in a bussiness office there 4 people they have a lot of luggage guess what I'm trying to bring water in a coler full of ice in my car trunk that uber advice offer water.I tell them I can't take all four of them and put the luggage in my trunk cause I don't want the color to spill and water get over there luggage so I tell them I can't take the ride.The person that ordered the uber say ok well take one person cause there flight earlier than the rest I take this person to dfw airport and I notice 1 score the person that rated one not the person I took she stayed behind.The person I took was friendly nice good ride but I know the person that order was cheap ass person cause she could have order uber xl and been fine.She mad cause she had to order another uber.moral of the stories don't lissen to uber when they say offer water cause i email uber this and they did nothing about the rating I'm done with water if they want water I will stop a 7 eleven and they can walk inside and get it


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

alln said:


> They gave me 50 more to improve, but these messages so demoralizing, I really don't feel like to drive anymore.
> Normally employers encourage their employees, here always you are getting discouraging message, after all driving isn't that easy job, lots of stress while you are driving with strangers


our you still with uber


----------



## lorie Bradley (Aug 24, 2015)

How can I join the lawsuit


----------



## lorie Bradley (Aug 24, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Uber deactivate me last sunday for the second time. I took the class and they charge me 100 dollars and I just can't afford to keep paying them those kind of fees. It's just isn't right. The class was only 30 minutes long and the teacher was an uber driver from Charlotte NC. Something is not rite with that ratings system because my customers rate me like I rate them. These classes should be free, after all I'm putting all this wear and tear on my car. It's just don't make any sense to me. I'm giving them a service too by using my car . If it breaks down then what. Who will help me pay for my expenses. The discounts are fine and dandy but most of the money will come out of my pocket. It isn't fair to me. Uber needs to step it up. They was ok in the beginning when they was paying us incentives like $20 to 30 per hour for a certain number of rides but now we don't make that now and far as rating that's a bunch of mess.


yeah I agree the rating are a joke if you ever get a one it take alot alot of fives to bring you rating up.Did they at least reset you rating to fives after the class[/QUOTE]
No


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

lorie Bradley said:


> yeah I agree the rating are a joke if you ever get a one it take alot alot of fives to bring you rating up.Did they at least reset you rating to fives after the class


No[/QUOTE]
Reset rating, are you crazy, you think uber would bump up your rating after you reach:
2,000 rides or may be a year of service..As a reward.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> No


Reset rating, are you crazy, you think uber would bump up your rating after you reach:
2,000 rides or may be a year of service..As a reward.[/QUOTE]There are some people that think uber us better than has any one notice uber the only one getting lawsuits. I just cant understand why everybody don't focus on lyft more and I know people will say more rides with uber that cause there more drivers with uber if you not with lyft at least give them a try


----------

